# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سلام میخاستم ببینم با ۴ماه میشه رتبه۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰اورد تو ریاضی

## GrandArcanist

سلام یه سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میشه تو ۴ماه تو رشته ریاضی رتبه بین ۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰اورد از نظر پایه مشکلی ندارم تست نزدم باید ترمیمم بدم برا دی ماه۷تا درسو(بجز دینی و اجتماعی)نمره هام تو دوتا درس ۲۰شد بقیه رو پایین شدم از نظر کتابو و...هم مشکلی ندارم فقط دانشجوم فقط ترم یک میترسم نشه نتونم هدفمم رشته نیست از رشتم راضیم میخام برم دانشگاه بهتر ممنون میشم بگید🙏

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام یه سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میشه تو ۴ماه تو رشته ریاضی رتبه بین ۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰اورد از نظر پایه مشکلی ندارم تست نزدم باید ترمیمم بدم برا دی ماه۷تا درسو(بجز دینی و اجتماعی)نمره هام تو دوتا درس ۲۰شد بقیه رو پایین شدم از نظر کتابو و...هم مشکلی ندارم فقط دانشجوم فقط ترم یک میترسم نشه نتونم هدفمم رشته نیست از رشتم راضیم میخام برم دانشگاه بهتر ممنون میشم بگید������


*میشه . حتی بهترش هم شدنیه اگر خوب بخونی.*

----------


## aya nikola 1299

> سلام یه سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میشه تو ۴ماه تو رشته ریاضی رتبه بین ۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰اورد از نظر پایه مشکلی ندارم تست نزدم باید ترمیمم بدم برا دی ماه۷تا درسو(بجز دینی و اجتماعی)نمره هام تو دوتا درس ۲۰شد بقیه رو پایین شدم از نظر کتابو و...هم مشکلی ندارم فقط دانشجوم فقط ترم یک میترسم نشه نتونم هدفمم رشته نیست از رشتم راضیم میخام برم دانشگاه بهتر ممنون میشم بگید������


اها بابا راحت میشه تا 1000 رسید

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

بله میشه توکلت برخدا فقط روزی ۱۰ساعت بخون نهایت توانتو بذار

----------


## _Aurora82_

> سلام یه سوال داشتم میخاستم ببینم میشه تو ۴ماه تو رشته ریاضی رتبه بین ۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰اورد از نظر پایه مشکلی ندارم تست نزدم باید ترمیمم بدم برا دی ماه۷تا درسو(بجز دینی و اجتماعی)نمره هام تو دوتا درس ۲۰شد بقیه رو پایین شدم از نظر کتابو و...هم مشکلی ندارم فقط دانشجوم فقط ترم یک میترسم نشه نتونم هدفمم رشته نیست از رشتم راضیم میخام برم دانشگاه بهتر ممنون میشم بگید


یپ 
با ساعت مطالعه بالا خفن بخونی میشه واقعا

----------


## GrandArcanist

ممنون از پاسخگوییتون موفق باشد در همه مراحل زندگیتون, 🙏

----------


## GrandArcanist

> یپ 
> با ساعت مطالعه بالا خفن بخونی میشه واقعا


سلام منطقه 1هستم

----------


## _Aurora82_

> سلام منطقه 1هستم


اهان منطقه یک دقیق نمیدونم
یکم رقابتی تره

----------


## GrandArcanist

> اهان منطقه یک دقیق نمیدونم
> یکم رقابتی تره


اگه بشع من از خوابم میزنم میخونم فقط بشع همین دی کلک کنکورم تموم شه بره پی کارش بازم ممنون.

----------


## _Aurora82_

> اگه بشع من از خوابم میزنم میخونم فقط بشع همین دی کلک کنکورم تموم شه بره پی کارش بازم ممنون.


خواهش میکنم 
امیدوارم ب چیزی ک میخواید برسید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

باتوجه به حذف شدن دروس عمومی بله کاملا مومکن هست

----------


## thanks god

آره میشه اما یک نصیحت برادرانه ، سعی کن مرورت رو بسیار زیاد کنی ، یعنی تست زیاد و سخت و ... نزنی ، بجاش تست به تعداد مناسب بزن و مطالب رو بسیار زیاد مرور کن ، طوری که یک نسخه کامل از مطالب در مغزت داشته باشی ( منظورم تست آموزشی جهت یادگیری نیست ، میخوام بگم زمانی رو که میخوای صرف تست های سطح بالا و بیشتر کنی ، صرف مرور زیاد مطالب کن )

باور کن رمز موفقیت در کنکور مرور زیاد حتی تا خود صبح کنکوره ، من خودم شب کنکور روانشناسی رو کامل مرور کردم و بالاترین درصدم شد.

----------


## ahmad.jafari

یس آف کورس بیبی  :Yahoo (5): 

نمیدونم چه رشته ای هستی ولی خب ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی عمومی  که توی دانشگاه میخونی بهت کمک میکنه توی کنکورت

----------


## Mohammad.javad

سلام 
طبق تجربه شخصیم (تجربه هرکس متفاوته)تو رشته ما برای رتبه حدودا زیر ۷۰۰ باید از دهم درست تقریبا خوب باشه (البته همیشه استثناهایی هم هستن) ولی رتبه زیر دوهزار که شما فرمودید بله اگه درست تلاش کنید قطعا میشه

----------

